# Thought I was ENTP, but wth does this mean?



## laterally38 (Feb 25, 2014)

So, I thought I was ENTP. 

I usually get E 65%, N 85%, T 55% P 70%...but 

Test Results
Your Sociotype: IEE-1Ne (ENFp)
Brief Description of the IEE

Using extroverted intuition as his base function and introverted feeling as his creative, the IEE is adept at generating new possibilities, particularly those that relate to human interaction. Like the ILE, the IEE absorbs and comprehends new concepts with amazing speed. However it should be noted that the IEE relies on his personal observations as a foundation for his conceptual understanding; he bases all his theoretical frameworks on what he has observerd in the real world. If the IEE cannot relate a hypothesis to something he has personally observed, it is more difficult for him to conceptualize or believe in it. The IEE uses his creative function to understand the intricacies of relationships and human interaction. At his best, the IEE has deep and profound insight into the nature of human behavior and their relationships; at his worst, the IEE's propensity for generating possibilities can leave him adrift in an idealized world with little motivation to actually accomplish goals or complete projects. Furthermore, although the IEE understands abstract concepts quite readily, he sometimes glosses over the logical framework of a hypothesis or theory. Learn more about the IEE here!
Other Possible Types

EII (INFj): 89% as likely as IEE.
IEI (INFp): 84% as likely as IEE.
ILE (ENTp): 71% as likely as IEE.

Sociotype Characteristics
Small Groups First Tier Dichotomies Second Tier Dichotomies Third Tier Dichotomies Fourth Tier Dichotomies

Quadra: Delta
Club: Humanitarians
Temperament: EP
Romance Styles:
Primary: Infantile
Secondary: Aggressor



Extrovert
Intuitive
Ethical
Irrational (Perceiving)



Static
Obstinate
Aristocratic
Tactical
Emotivist
Carefree



Serious
Judicious
Negativist
Result



Declaring

Famous IEEs
Elijah
Elijah Wood
type personinfo Actor	Robert
Robert Downey Jr.
type personinfo Actor	Adrien
Adrien Brody
type personinfo Actor	Jake
Jake Gyllenhaal
type personinfo Actor
Model A Function Strengths and Values
You Ideal Dual 
Function Information Element Relative Strength Relative Value Information Element Relative Strength Relative Value

Leading
Creative
Role
Vulnerable

Suggestive
Mobilizing
Ignoring
Demonstrative


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

In the case of this test, you'd be an ENFP.

But, don't pay attention to tests.

Read about cognitive functions a lot. Socionics. Look at the socionics sub-forum's Model A, compare it to sociotype.com. Have fun.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

The test is suggesting ENFp (IEE), INFj (EII), and INFp (IEI) as possible types for you. But these typology tests aren't always accurate. You'll need to read more about the types: http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/116599-socionics-tests-links-resources.html


----------

